# How to relock bootloader?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay dumb question I know, but in short, I restored a nandroid, broke my wifi, had no way of fixing it (even tried the fix in the CM thread).

So now I downgraded back to .17. That would be great and all except my bootloader is unlocked and I can't recieve the .29 update after rooting it again. So if someone could help me out that would be great. I don't understand why ASUS didn't give us a bootloader lock option with the unlock.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

They didn't give a relock option so people not as nice as you would try to make a fraudulent warranty claim when things break, such as wifi.

Is there a way you could find a stock. 29 image and flash that in recovery?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Okay dumb question I know, but in short, I restored a nandroid, broke my wifi, had no way of fixing it (even tried the fix in the CM thread).
> 
> So now I downgraded back to .17. That would be great and all except my bootloader is unlocked and I can't recieve the .29 update after rooting it again. So if someone could help me out that would be great. I don't understand why ASUS didn't give us a bootloader lock option with the unlock.


just install 29 via cwm. Super easy


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

pokedroid said:


> just install 29 via cwm. Super easy


Oh the blob will flash?

EDIT: The blob does not flash

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Blah, please close and/or delete. I'm an idiot. Just need to dd .29 to the system. Sorry guys.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Blah, please close and/or delete. I'm an idiot. Just need to dd .29 to the system. Sorry guys.


Closed.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------

